Ask HN: HNers, where do you hang out online in your spare time? - bryk
======
czatt
Oh, so many places! I generally do a lot of reading.

I love longform.org whenever I have more than 30min to spare and am looking
for deeper reading.

Farnam Street (fs.blog) has some really great content on mental models and
tools.

I'm slowly reading through 80000hours.org, which covers how to re-think your
career to solve the world's "biggest problems"

waitbutwhy.com has some fun long posts on random topics, and is currently
doing a lengthy series called "The Story of Us" about the development of
ideas, primarily in the U.S.

And if I feel like going on a wikipedia loophole, I go to explodingtopics.com/
(which I first saw in a ShowHN!) and google the top results for the past
month.

~~~
kjerzyk
That's my weekend sorted then! Thanks for that list. I'd love to see your
bookmark list/browser history to see other blogs/sites you read

------
HelloFellowDevs
I used to spend a ton of time on Twitter, but actually nowadays I've been on
Instagram a fair amount (according to the Screen Time total). Takes over a
decent amount of my spare time not involved in more productive activities.

------
ohiovr
My brother is just five minutes downtown so we have coffee often. Since I make
the best coffee we usually hang out here.

------
chovy
I run a few open source apps and maintain those in my spare time.

------
non-entity
Mostly discords and twitter, occasionally Reddit

------
wyldfire
Here and reddit.

------
brudgers
Facebook. I get a lot from it. YMMV.

------
mister_hn
Typically in restaurants

------
medialucky20
Instagram and Twitter

------
Nik_hiil
gwen.net is also a great place for some good content.

------
d4n
Discord, Reddit

------
mister_hn
On Instagram

